# How to irrigate around brick mailbox



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

I found this picture of when they were installing the sprinklers. The front yard along the street runs just past the front of the white pickup. There are 3 sprinklers. You see the pile of dirt where the pipe starts, then just on the other side of the mailbox and the 3rd one in front of the white pickup. The two corners are 90 degrees and the middle one is 180. It is about 4 feet from the mailbox. Right now it just sprays again the mailbox but I can't imagine that is any good. 
Any thoughts on how to work around the mailbox?


----------

